# Hex Logic pads



## j3lly (Apr 29, 2011)

NEWBIE
After watching the Junkman on you tube
Looking to get some Hex Logic pads
Found these on UK Ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161738595...49&var=460715392782&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
A lot cheaper than others I found
Especially if buying in bulk
Question are all Hex Logic pads the same
Would I expect performance of a cheaper Hex Logic pad to be less ?

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Buy cheap, buy twice

Chem guys for hex pads


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Chemical Guys make the Genuine Hexlogic Pads

The ones on eBay don't seem to be genuine CG

These may not last as long as the genuine ones either.

If you can afford it , I would spend a little more and get the Chemical Guys. :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

as above, the ones you've posted are cheap chinese  copies you'll use them and my bet is that the pad pulls away from the velcro back due to cheap glue used when it heats up it splits

just buy them real CG hex-logic pads and they'll last longer and work better not to mention having to wait for new ones to come when the cheap ones go pete tong


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> my bet is that the pad pulls away from the velcro back due to cheap glue used when it heats up it splits


Took the words right put of my mouth.

Also, the pads can split around the backing pad too. Even when used correctly.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I have some 3" chinese hex logic copies, and they are solid as real hex logic I have. Velcro is the same, they wash great and velcro is super solid. I still use them just for taillights and wheels, but they are not a bad quality by any means. I have 2 white and 1 orange real hex logic ( I'm poor  ) and only use them on a paint. I oredered a couple of black finishing chinese hex logic, they will do just fine for a glazes which will be their primarly use. Those ZFE or whatever are not good as these one I have, just search ebay for hex logic pads you will find the ones with white velcro , those are the ones I have and they are just fine to be honest.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Dont buy them, I have, no good, stick with the real ones from Chem guys


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Buy cheap, buy twice
> 
> Chem guys for hex pads


Took the words out my mouth. :thumb:


----------



## j3lly (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 
Where is the best place to get Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads in UK

Thanks


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

also you shouldnt need to buy in bulk if you have the ones that last, unless your doing loads of cars a day of course. 

good choice in pads


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

j3lly said:


> Thanks for the replies
> Where is the best place to get Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads in UK
> 
> Thanks


Shop n shine and slims give the best service



justina3 said:


> also you shouldnt need to buy in bulk if you have the ones that last, unless your doing loads of cars a day of course.
> 
> good choice in pads


Hmm

You should rotate them really, not just use 1 pad per car


----------



## Pincherrn (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, also a noob here. 
So how many of each pad should I really have for one car at a time. I have a set of 4 Hexlogic Quantum pads (Green, Orange, Yellow and White from what I remember) and I have the V Series from Chemical Guys which I haven't really used yet. I know there isn't much love for the V series on here but I like a lot of people was brainwashed by the YouTube videos. All to be used on a 2002 Porsche 996 in Lapis Blue and 2010 Audi A3 in Lava Grey.

Colin


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Pincherrn said:


> Hi, also a noob here.
> So how many of each pad should I really have for one car at a time. I have a set of 4 Hexlogic Quantum pads (Green, Orange, Yellow and White from what I remember) and I have the V Series from Chemical Guys which I haven't really used yet. I know there isn't much love for the V series on here but I like a lot of people was brainwashed by the YouTube videos. All to be used on a 2002 Porsche 996 in Lapis Blue and 2010 Audi A3 in Lava Grey.
> 
> Colin


When am doing a car I always have 2-3 pads for cutting and then usually 2 pads for polishing. As for the V Range then Suspal on here is the guy to speak to he loves the V range:thumb:
:wave:


----------

